# rotary dumper details needed



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking for measurements to build a rotary dumper or two for ho scale since walthers is always out of them. My units will be non-functional static displays, but will have track going thru them.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanx, TB


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im pretty sure walthers website has the dimensions online.

Send me a mssg and im pretty sure i know of a website to order one from. Its near Milwaukee wi. I dont want to throw the store on here just because i need one as well and do not want to spoil it for myself if you know what i mean.

This store had the all the walthers papermill structures instock when i looked everywhere only to find "on backorder"
Now i have the paper mill structures..

They had alot of other structures as well that are listed as backorder items

When i went to milwaukee recently i fell in love with the selection this store offers. Its not far from the walthers headquarters in Milwaukee.


----------

